# Southeastern APBTC (NC) NOV 1/2



## Sydney

*Southeastern APBTC (NC)*

Saturday, November 01, 2008
Location: Burke County Fairgrounds

The Southeastern APBTC will host 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the Burke County Fairgrounds in Morganton, NC. Ch and Ace classes will be held if pre-entries allow. You may contact Esther (704)740-8774, Doug (704)740-7589, Robin (704)913-6619 or Sara (704)735-4313
Registration is available the morning of the show.
__________________

I will be there, anyone else going???

If you are going where are you planning on staying, even though the weight pull track was acceptable I think this time around I am gonna reserve a room!!


----------



## OldFortKennels

I really want to but not sure. This year has been tough and we are trying to move again!!!


----------



## Sydney

Hope you guys can make it out, I would love to meet you!


----------



## PullDawgPits

Woohoo! We are going! Puppies will be gone to new homes by then and things should be calmer around here. That is my birthday and for my birthday I want to go to the show. LOL

Looking forward to meeting Sydney and her mommy.

Stephanie


----------



## athena08

would really love to go but almost 6 1/2 hours away geesh. wish they could have something closer. Even raleigh would be better. i can get thier purty quick...


----------



## dennispits

i think we are going to be there. hemi likes 5 points to be an ace. and i would like to see what ice can do agoain.


----------



## Wootness

we will be there again. do you know if there is going to be any fun classes this time?


----------



## Sydney

If anyone finds out I would like to know the fun classes too...

Woot where are you planning on staying this time I am trying to find a decent hotel for a decent price this time...


----------



## Sydney

Found....

*SOUTHEASTERN APBT CLUB SHOW FLYER*

TWO SHOWS SATURDAY AND ONE ON SUNDAY WITH ONE WEIGHT PULL EACH DAY THE SECOND CONFORMATION SHOW WILL BEGIN DIRECTLY AFTER THE BEST IN SHOW CLASS OF THE FIRST SHOW IS FINISHED THERE WILL BE NO FUN CLASSES DURING THE SECOND SHOW ON SATURDAY

GATES WILL OPEN AT 7:00AM REGISTRATION WILL START AT 7:30 AM

REGISTRATION WILL CLOSEAT 9:00amSHARP FUN CLASSES START 9:30am

Admission Charges Adults $2.00 - Children 12 and under $1.00

Weight Pull begins at 10:00 am - Conformation begins Immediately following the fun classes

Registration Fee $18.00 ,per dog per event there will be a $2.00 late fee for anyone registering after 9:30 am

Fun Classes: Judges Choice Male , Judges Choice Female and Junior Handlers

CH of CH and ACE of ACE will be held if pre-entries permit

Conformation Judges AMY BURFORD, NOEL CARRION ON SATURDAYAND KATE GREENWOOD ON SUNDAY


----------



## Wootness

Sydney said:


> If anyone finds out I would like to know the fun classes too...
> 
> Woot where are you planning on staying this time I am trying to find a decent hotel for a decent price this time...


I am gonna freeze and camp out  I am taking a tent adn 2 sleeping bags and of course the woot monster shall be cuddled in my bag with me

BUT if I do stay in a hotel I am staying at the Economy Inn. It was only 40 bucks


----------



## Stan B

*taking a long trip*

anyone from on here willing to say hi at the show in NC on the 1st Im coming all the way from pa with three dogs and my son and two friends would be nice to meet someone from the area or someone who i can introduce myself to so i can get some guidance and knowlege maybe. My one pup won first place at Nationals in Jersey for 4-6 month old males with my pure SORRELL male I think i would've had a even better day had i taken my Redboy male


----------



## Sydney

Congrats on Nationals...I am far from a seasoned pro as this will be my 3rd show ever but I would be more then happy to show you the area at this show...and introduce you to some of the people I know that are from around here...


----------



## OldFortKennels

Im really trying to go, its also opening day of muzzleloader!


----------



## pittlover86

I am very new to the pit-world...I am wondering what actually happens at the shows? and are spectators allowed? Athena is only 8wks, but I am interested in attending one--is that allowed? We are close to Charlotte, NC--not sure how long it would take us to get there.


----------



## OldFortKennels

Yeah you can come and watch. Its a great way to learn and meet other people!!


----------



## dennispits

we will definatly be there camping out again and freezing. lol. probably be set up at the wp though.


----------



## Sydney

100% sleeping in a hotel this time!!

Sleeping on the weight pull track was fun once, but I require heat, and I don't like wearing shoes when I shower!!


----------



## PullDawgPits

Tutu and I are being forced to camp against our will LOL! Hubby doesn't mind it, I hate camping.

I will be the one bundled up as if I was in the tundra and my poor little Tutu house dog will be shivering along with me.

Stephanie


----------



## Sydney

Yayy, finally home!! I had a great time...and Ziggi did awesome I am so proud of my little man...sadly I only got 2 pictures. It can be really tough to show solo and get pictures.

The first show under Amy Buford Ziggi placed 2nd
The second show under Noel Carrion Ziggi placed 1st
The third show under Kate Greenwood Ziggi placed 3rd

I also showed a couple other dogs for some friends out of New York 
Nika(18-24mo F) placed 3rd under Amy Buford 
and 2nd under Noel Carrion

Pearl(2-3 F) placed 2nd under Amy Buford 
and 3rd under Noel Carrion

and I didn't show them on Sunday, I wasn't feeling fantastic this morning[xx(]...



















Way to go Dennis Pits and Pull Dawg Pits!! Tutu and Blue really showed some serious heart, and that track was tough there at the end!

1,725lbs


----------



## OldFortKennels

Wow, really glad to hear how good everyone did. I heard from Dennis and PUlldawgs today and sounds like they cleaned up!! Ill let them tell everyone. I hate that we missed it but we are moving. This year has been rough for us being in the city but after Friday we are back in the COUNTRY. I promise to be back in full swing for the begining of next year!!


----------



## dennispits

yeah what a great show. blu gave me all she had. and her half sister tutu did just as good. our little hemi dog aced out on sat and placed second in his first ace pull on sun. Ice did good in the first show she got best puppy. in the 2nd and third show she won her class(due to the fact that she was the only one in it) oh well. our friends at pulldawgs did very well but they can tell you how they did. i liked they way both of your dogs looked syd and zigg. zigg even pulled good for you tooo


----------



## PullDawgPits

It was a great show! We always enjoy spending time with friends and meeting new ones as well.

We took Rolex and Tutu and they both did a wonderful job!

Here's the rundown...

Tutu took 2 seconds in conformation and 2 seconds in weight pull. I am so proud of my little 14 month old house dog! She was trying her best to give Blu a run for it. lol

Rolex took 1 second and 1 third in conformation on Saturday, a second in weight pull on Sunday and

BEST IN SHOW!!!!!!!!! on Sunday under Kate Greenwood!










Here are a couple of pulling pics, tomorrow I will post more and some good ones of Dennis Pits' crew.

Little Tutu pulling










and Rolex










Great show, it was nice to meet Sydney and so many others

Stephanie


----------



## OldFortKennels

CONGRATSSSSSSSS


----------



## jbh38

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## PullDawgPits

Here are a few more pics of Dennis Pits and Pulldawg Pits. I am sure that Sara has much better pictures cause she is a photographer but some of these are pretty good.

Rolex lookin Oh so sexy LOL










Tutu gettin it done at 1625










Dennis Pits' Ice getting Best Puppy










Hemi pulling for his Ace Title










Hemi pulling in his first Ace class










And Blu gettin it done










So much fun!

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully

WOW lookin good everyone

CONGRATS ROLEX ON BEST IN SHOW! Yay Daddy!


----------



## Wootness

congrats to everyone that went. wish I could have made it


----------



## dennispits

i wish we could have gotten a pic of rolex thanking the judge for his best in show. ha ha ha ha.


----------



## PullDawgPits

LMBO! Yea, but we couldn't have posted it. This being a family forum and all. LOL!

Stephanie


----------



## Coletrain

Congrats to everyone. Looks like it was a good time.


----------

